# intel core duo Notebook and suspend2 problem

## juangamnik

hi,

I have installed the suspend2-sources 2.6.17 on a MSI S262 with a intel core duo T2500. I had to patch the kernel for the r1000 realtek gigabit ethernet adapter and for the ipw3945 wireless lan adapter. I use vesafb and i810 for the graphics (intel 950GM).

Suspending sometimes works but most of the time it doesn't. Sometimes it "hangs" before shutting down/suspend-to-ram and I can go back to X with STRG+ALT+F7. But when I start top one processor is away and on tty12 is a message like cpu 1 sleeps now... but nothing about cpu0. After that the laptop does not shutdown anymore (I have to kill it with the power button). Short time ago I installed another ram.conf (I post it at the bottom of the entry) and it seemed to work, but then it doesn't resume anymore. 

I tried a lot of things but don't know what to do now :'(. Once I got a kernel error, when trying to suspend-to-disk (Swapwriter), but I couldn't copy it. But that was with another kernel version. In my dmesg output there is a bug with my r1000. I had to erase a code line in the driver because the module parameter was expected to be an int but was a string,... perhaps it has something to do with that?

Does suspending work on any dual core mobile intel processor or especially on the MSI S262? Please tell me your workaround.

ram.conf:

```
# Example ram.conf file for suspending to RAM. Adapt to your own tastes.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# Run "hibernate -h" for help on the configuration items.

### sysfs_power_state

UseSysfsPowerState mem

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

# Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

# FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

# Mount /windows

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# RadeonTool yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

# LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

# OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

# OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0

#OnSuspend 10 sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1

#OnSuspend 15 umount /media/data01

#OnSuspend 15 umount /media/win

#OnSuspend 09 sudo /etc/init.d/local stop

OnSuspend 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop

#OnSuspend 15 sudo killall dhcpcd

OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

#OnResume 10 /sbin/modprobe ipw2200

#OnResume 10 sudo /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

#OnResume 15 mount /media/data01

#OnResume 15 mount /media/win

#OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/local start

OnResume 10 sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start

OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices postfix

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

RestartServices alsasound hotplug coldplug cpufreqd cpufrequtils laptop_mode

### vbetool

EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

 XStatus kde

 XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

 XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50
```

kde:

```
* kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  3.4.3 3.5.2 ~3.5.3

     Installed:           3.5.2

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kde - merge this to pull in all kde packages

```

X:

```
* x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r6 1.0.2-r7 1.1.0-r1

     Installed:           1.1.1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  6.8.2-r7 6.8.2-r8 [M]6.9.0-r3 7.0-r1 7.1

     Installed:           7.1

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.1_pre3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-suspend2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-suspend2 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin cli crypt cups dbus directfb dlloader doc dri dts dvb dvd emboss encode examples fbsplash ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb gdbm gif gliee-v3 glitz gnutls gpm gtk gtk2 hal httpd imlib iptables isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntp ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection samba screen sdl sensord session skins smartcard spell spl sse ssl stream svg svga tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode urandom vcd visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwidgets wxwindows x11 x86 xine xinerama xml xmms xorg xscreensaver xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_i810 video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

sha256                 10240  0

aes                    30016  2

i915                   18048  2

drm                    64404  3 i915

iptable_nat             8196  0

ip_nat                 16940  1 iptable_nat

iptable_mangle          3712  0

xt_state                3200  1

ip_conntrack           45280  3 iptable_nat,ip_nat,xt_state

xt_tcpudp               4096  3

iptable_filter          3840  1

ip_tables              14324  3 iptable_nat,iptable_mangle,iptable_filter

x_tables               14468  4 iptable_nat,xt_state,xt_tcpudp,ip_tables

rfcomm                 37652  0

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0

snd_seq_oss            31232  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7936  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49232  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8844  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            39584  0

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel          19220  5

snd_hda_codec         130736  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                80516  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              23428  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51044  17 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10760  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

rtc                     9876  0

dm_crypt               12168  1

hidp                   17408  0

l2cap                  23936  6 rfcomm,hidp

bluetooth              45668  5 rfcomm,hidp,l2cap

tun                    11520  1

r1000                  17152  0

ipw3945               110240  1

firmware_class         10752  1 ipw3945

ieee80211              31304  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         7040  1 ieee80211

dm_mirror              21328  0

dm_mod                 55064  3 dm_crypt,dm_mirror

sata_mv                18696  0

ata_piix               12548  0

ahci                   16644  0

sata_qstor             10372  0

sata_vsc                9220  0

sata_uli                8452  0

sata_sis                8836  0

sata_sx4               14212  0

sata_nv                10756  0

sata_via                9348  0

sata_svw                8580  0

sata_sil               10504  0

sata_promise           12548  0

libata                 66188  13 sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   22664  0

ohci1394               32560  0

ieee1394               92088  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              13184  0

ohci_hcd               20100  0

uhci_hcd               22284  0

usb_storage            68160  0

usbhid                 46944  0

ehci_hcd               28552  0

usbcore               116992  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.17-suspend2 (root@joclient) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Sat Jul 15 07:01:39 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d0000 - 000000003f7de000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7de000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

119MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 260048

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 30672 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 MSI                                   ) @ 0x000f88d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 MSI    1057     0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 MSI    1057     0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 MSI    OEMAPIC  0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 MSI    OEMMCFG  0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 MSI    AMI_OEM  0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7de040

ACPI: ASF! (v032 LEGEND I865PASF 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3f7d49b0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 MSI    1057     0x06212006 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f800000:bf600000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 real_root=/dev/hda3 resume2=swap:/dev/hda2 init=/linuxrc splash=silent vga=0x360

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04c4000 soft=c04bc000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2000.561 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon May 1 09:46:33 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1024176k/1040192k available (2651k kernel code, 15196k reserved, 912k data, 212k init, 122688k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=8009941)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c04c5000 soft=c04bd000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=8001278)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (8005.60 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1986k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=6

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe100000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: bdf00000-bfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe000000-fe0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fdf00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fd600000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: bbf00000-bdefffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1153401057.908:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 2000k, total 7872k

vesafb: mode is 1280x800x8, linelength=1280, pages=6

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [IGFX] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (54 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHV2100AH, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

ACPI wakeup devices:

P0PC USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 EUSB MC97 P0P7 P0P8 P0P9 P0P1 OZF1 OZF2 OZF3 P0P5 P0P4 P0P3 AZAL

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Swapwriter: Signature found.

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Resuming enabled.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 225, io mem 0xfeb3fc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 225, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 233, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 169, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: HID 1241:1155 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 1241:1155] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[169]  MMIO=[fdefd000-fdefd7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00dc1000b134ea00]

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

eth0: r10001.03, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:16:17:4d:af:3b, IRQ 177

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!

 <c0149b8d> softlockup_tick+0x9a/0xa9  <c0126901> update_process_times+0x38/0x5d

 <c011312f> smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x51/0x58  <c0103d0c> apic_timer_interrupt+0x1c/0x30

 <c010ee8c> delay_pmtmr+0xd/0x15  <f8d73066> R1000_READ_GMII_REG+0x20/0x4a [r1000]

 <f8d73153> r1000_set_speed_duplex+0x37/0x50 [r1000]  <f8d73633> r1000_init_one+0x2ff/0x440 [r1000]

 <c02810ec> pci_call_probe+0xf/0x12  <c0281122> __pci_device_probe+0x33/0x47

 <c0281155> pci_device_probe+0x1f/0x34  <c02f5b76> driver_probe_device+0x43/0xa4

 <c02f5c39> __driver_attach+0x0/0x60  <c02f5c72> __driver_attach+0x39/0x60

 <c02f52bf> bus_for_each_dev+0x46/0x6c  <c0276968> kobject_add+0xa7/0xc6

 <c02f5cad> driver_attach+0x14/0x18  <c02f5c39> __driver_attach+0x0/0x60

 <c02f56d4> bus_add_driver+0x54/0x87  <c02f60b5> driver_register+0x7f/0x82

 <c028131b> __pci_register_driver+0x45/0x53  <f8d2200f> r1000_init_module+0xf/0x12 [r1000]

 <c013699c> sys_init_module+0x8d/0x171  <c0102b8b> sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x79

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

Driver version:1.03

Released date:2006/05/26

Link Status:Not Linked

I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

IRQ:177

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8126 buckets, 65008 max) - 224 bytes per conntrack

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[drm] Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

hibernate.log (last 500 lines):

```
hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...

hibernate: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeFromSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ...

hibernate: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading ieee80211

Loading ieee80211_crypt

Loading firmware_class

Loading ipw3945

Loading r1000

Loading tun

Loading hidp

Loading dm-crypt

hibernate: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [30] Executing ServicesStart ...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                                                                                                          [ ok ]

hibernate: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc6 ...

Executing echo "Good morning!"...

Good morning!

hibernate: [15] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc4 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start...

 * Starting acpid ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

hibernate: [09] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc5 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/local start...

 * Starting local ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

hibernate: [05] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate: [01] Executing XStatusReportErrors ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading ieee80211

Loading ieee80211_crypt

Loading firmware_class

Loading ipw3945

Loading r1000

Loading tun

Loading hidp

Loading dm-crypt

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStart ...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

                                                                          [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc4 ...

Executing echo "Good morning!"...

Good morning!

hibernate-ram: [15] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc3 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start...

 * Starting acpid ...                                                     [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing XStatusReportErrors ...

hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...

hibernate: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeFromSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ...

hibernate: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading ieee80211

Loading ieee80211_crypt

Loading firmware_class

Loading ipw3945

Loading r1000

Loading tun

Loading hidp

Loading dm-crypt

hibernate: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

Starting suspend at Thu Jul 20 10:59:07 CEST 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusSuspendBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop...

 * Stopping acpid ...                                                     [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc2 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing ProgramsStop ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  "hotplug" has not yet been started.

 * Stopping CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                      [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [45] Executing FSTypesUnmount ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolSaveState ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [97] Executing VbetoolRestoreState ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading ieee80211

Loading ieee80211_crypt

Loading firmware_class

Loading ipw3945

Loading r1000

Loading tun

Loading hidp

Loading dm-crypt

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

Starting suspend at Thu Jul 20 09:03:19 CEST 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusSuspendBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop...

 * Stopping acpid ...                                                     [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc2 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing ProgramsStop ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  "hotplug" has not yet been started.

 * Stopping CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                      [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [45] Executing FSTypesUnmount ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusResumeBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing GentooModulesAutoload ...

Loading modules listed /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Loading ieee80211

Loading ieee80211_crypt

Loading firmware_class

Loading ipw3945

Loading r1000

Loading tun

Loading hidp

Loading dm-crypt

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStart ...

 * Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

                                                                          [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc4 ...

Executing echo "Good morning!"...

Good morning!

hibernate-ram: [15] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc3 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start...

 * Starting acpid ...                                                     [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing XStatusReportErrors ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...

Resumed at Thu Jul 20 09:08:28 CEST 2006

Starting suspend at Thu Jul 20 10:30:15 CEST 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusSuspendBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop...

 * Stopping acpid ...                                                     [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc2 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing ProgramsStop ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Stopping CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                      [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [45] Executing FSTypesUnmount ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ...

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

Starting suspend at Thu Jul 20 11:10:46 CEST 2006

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate-ram: [05] Executing XStatusSuspendBegin ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ...

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc1 ...

Executing sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop...

 * Stopping acpid ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing MiscLaunchAuxFunc2 ...

Executing echo "Good night!"...

Good night!

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing ProgramsStop ...

hibernate-ram: [20] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing ServicesStop ...

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  "hotplug" has not yet been started.

 * Stopping CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

hibernate-ram: [30] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [40] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [45] Executing FSTypesUnmount ...

hibernate-ram: [50] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [60] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [80] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing XStatusProgress ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing XStatusProgressKill ...

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ...

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

```

Last edited by juangamnik on Fri Jul 21, 2006 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## juangamnik

I tried it again:

tty 12 sais:

```
...

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

Freezing cpus ...

CPU.1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

```

At this point I see a blinking cursor and nothing else. Changing to tty 7 shows that my hibernation script is still running (and cannot be terminated), i really have only one core (top and 1) and shutting down doesn't work. Everybody seem to have problems with resuming, my problem starts with suspending  :Smile: .

dmesg after suspend trial:

```
Linux version 2.6.17-suspend2 (root@joclient) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Sat Jul 15 07:01:39 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d0000 - 000000003f7de000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7de000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

119MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 260048

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 30672 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 MSI                                   ) @ 0x000f88d0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 MSI    1057     0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 MSI    1057     0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 MSI    OEMAPIC  0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 MSI    OEMMCFG  0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 MSI    AMI_OEM  0x06212006 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7de040

ACPI: ASF! (v032 LEGEND I865PASF 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3f7d49b0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 MSI    1057     0x06212006 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:14 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f800000:bf600000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 real_root=/dev/hda3 noresume2 init=/linuxrc splash=silent vga=0x360

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04c4000 soft=c04bc000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2000.480 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon May 1 09:46:33 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1024176k/1040192k available (2651k kernel code, 15196k reserved, 912k data, 212k init, 122688k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4005.02 BogoMIPS (lpj=8010056)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c04c5000 soft=c04bd000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.61 BogoMIPS (lpj=8001224)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

Total of 2 processors activated (8005.64 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1986k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=6

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe100000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: bdf00000-bfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe000000-fe0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fdf00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fd600000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: bbf00000-bdefffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1153405663.420:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 2000k, total 7872k

vesafb: mode is 1280x800x8, linelength=1280, pages=6

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [IGFX] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (57 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHV2100AH, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

ACPI wakeup devices:

P0PC USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 EUSB MC97 P0P7 P0P8 P0P9 P0P1 OZF1 OZF2 OZF3 P0P5 P0P4 P0P3 AZAL

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Swapwriter: Signature found.

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Resuming enabled.

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Resuming disabled as requested.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 225, io mem 0xfeb3fc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 225, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 233, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 169, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input0

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

input: HID 1241:1155 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 1241:1155] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[169]  MMIO=[fdefd000-fdefd7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00dc1000b134ea00]

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

eth0: r10001.03, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:16:17:4d:af:3b, IRQ 177

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!

 <c0149b8d> softlockup_tick+0x9a/0xa9  <c0126901> update_process_times+0x38/0x5d

 <c011312f> smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x51/0x58  <c0103d0c> apic_timer_interrupt+0x1c/0x30

 <c010ee8c> delay_pmtmr+0xd/0x15  <f8d73066> R1000_READ_GMII_REG+0x20/0x4a [r1000]

 <f8d73153> r1000_set_speed_duplex+0x37/0x50 [r1000]  <f8d73633> r1000_init_one+0x2ff/0x440 [r1000]

 <c02810ec> pci_call_probe+0xf/0x12  <c0281122> __pci_device_probe+0x33/0x47

 <c0281155> pci_device_probe+0x1f/0x34  <c02f5b76> driver_probe_device+0x43/0xa4

 <c02f5c39> __driver_attach+0x0/0x60  <c02f5c72> __driver_attach+0x39/0x60

 <c02f52bf> bus_for_each_dev+0x46/0x6c  <c0276968> kobject_add+0xa7/0xc6

 <c02f5cad> driver_attach+0x14/0x18  <c02f5c39> __driver_attach+0x0/0x60

 <c02f56d4> bus_add_driver+0x54/0x87  <c02f60b5> driver_register+0x7f/0x82

 <c028131b> __pci_register_driver+0x45/0x53  <f8d2200f> r1000_init_module+0xf/0x12 [r1000]

 <c013699c> sys_init_module+0x8d/0x171  <c0102b8b> sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x79

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

Driver version:1.03

Released date:2006/05/26

Link Status:Not Linked

I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

IRQ:177

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8126 buckets, 65008 max) - 224 bytes per conntrack

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[drm] Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 2

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

Freezing cpus ...

CPU 1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

```

var/log/messages (last 100 lines):

```
Jul 20 16:27:32 joclient kde(pam_unix)[10089]: session opened for user jonny by (uid=0)

Jul 20 16:28:17 joclient su[10479]: Successful su for root by jonny

Jul 20 16:28:17 joclient su[10479]: + pts/3 jonny:root

Jul 20 16:28:17 joclient su(pam_unix)[10479]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Jul 20 16:28:20 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

Jul 20 16:28:24 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/vpnc

Jul 20 16:28:24 joclient rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

Jul 20 16:28:24 joclient rc-scripts: eth1 does not exist

Jul 20 16:28:25 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

Jul 20 16:28:25 joclient rc-scripts: Failed to set clock

Jul 20 16:28:25 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ntpd start

Jul 20 16:28:26 joclient ntpd[11001]: ntpd 4.2.0a@1.1190-r Sun Jun 25 23:17:49 CEST 2006 (1)

Jul 20 16:28:26 joclient ntpd[11001]: precision = 1.000 usec

Jul 20 16:28:26 joclient ntpd[11001]: Listening on interface wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123

Jul 20 16:28:26 joclient ntpd[11001]: Listening on interface lo, 127.0.0.1#123

Jul 20 16:28:26 joclient ntpd[11001]: kernel time sync status 0040

Jul 20 16:28:26 joclient ntpd[11001]: frequency initialized 1.475 PPM from /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

Jul 20 16:28:59 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/vpnc

Jul 20 16:29:27 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

Jul 20 16:29:28 joclient rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

Jul 20 16:29:28 joclient rc-scripts: eth1 does not exist

Jul 20 16:29:28 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

Jul 20 16:29:28 joclient rc-scripts: Failed to set clock

Jul 20 16:29:28 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ntpd start

Jul 20 16:29:28 joclient rc-scripts: WARNING:  "ntpd" has already been started.

Jul 20 16:29:31 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/vpnc

Jul 20 16:29:50 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:50 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul 20 16:29:51 joclient usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 20 16:29:52 joclient Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

Jul 20 16:29:52 joclient hcid[9572]: HCI dev 0 registered

Jul 20 16:29:52 joclient usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Jul 20 16:29:52 joclient hcid[9572]: HCI dev 0 up

Jul 20 16:29:52 joclient hcid[9572]: Starting security manager 0

Jul 20 16:29:52 joclient hcid[9572]: return_link_keys (sba=00:0D:F0:23:1D:C4, dba=00:07:61:31:DD:52)

Jul 20 16:29:55 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:55 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:55 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:55 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient hcid[9572]: HCI dev 0 down

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient hcid[9572]: Stoping security manager 0

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient sdpd[9574]: terminating...

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient hcid[9572]: Exit.

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:57 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:29:58 joclient atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

Jul 20 16:29:58 joclient atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

Jul 20 16:30:01 joclient cron[11776]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul 20 16:30:03 joclient ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

Jul 20 16:30:03 joclient ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

Jul 20 16:30:06 joclient ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Jul 20 16:30:07 joclient ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

Jul 20 16:30:09 joclient dhcpcd[12625]: MAC address = 00:13:02:0f:58:e9

Jul 20 16:30:09 joclient dhcpcd[12625]: verified 129.217.138.35 address is not in use

Jul 20 16:30:09 joclient dhcpcd[12625]: your IP address = 129.217.138.35

Jul 20 16:30:12 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

Jul 20 16:30:13 joclient dhcpcd[12627]: terminating on signal 15

Jul 20 16:30:15 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/vpnc

Jul 20 16:30:19 joclient ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

Jul 20 16:30:23 joclient dhcpcd[13819]: MAC address = 00:13:02:0f:58:e9

Jul 20 16:30:23 joclient dhcpcd[13819]: verified 129.217.138.35 address is not in use

Jul 20 16:30:23 joclient dhcpcd[13819]: your IP address = 129.217.138.35

Jul 20 16:30:23 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

Jul 20 16:30:26 joclient vpnc: local address for 129.217.139.42 is 129.217.139.42

Jul 20 16:30:26 joclient vpnc: local address for 129.217.129.34 is 129.217.138.35

Jul 20 19:01:29 joclient sudo:    jonny : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/jonny ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/ntpd start

Jul 20 19:01:29 joclient rc-scripts: WARNING:  "ntpd" has already been started.

Jul 20 19:07:41 joclient cpufreqd: term_handler             : Caught TERM signal (Terminated), forcing exit.

Jul 20 19:07:41 joclient rc-scripts: WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

Jul 20 19:07:41 joclient ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

Jul 20 19:07:41 joclient Freezing cpus ...

Jul 20 19:07:42 joclient CPU 1 is now offline

Jul 20 19:07:42 joclient SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Jul 20 19:10:01 joclient cron[14457]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jul 20 19:10:22 joclient su[14468]: Successful su for root by jonny

Jul 20 19:10:22 joclient su[14468]: + pts/2 jonny:root

Jul 20 19:10:22 joclient su(pam_unix)[14468]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

```

/sys/power/state:

```
standby mem disk
```

----------

## juangamnik

I got suspend running one time but the second time I got the same error my full dmesg including the working first suspend:

```
0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

ACPI wakeup devices: 

P0PC USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 EUSB MC97 P0P7 P0P8 P0P9 P0P1 OZF1 OZF2 OZF3 P0P5 P0P4 P0P3 AZAL 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Swapwriter: Signature found.

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Resuming enabled.

Suspend2 2.2.7.3: Resuming disabled as requested.

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 225, io mem 0xfeb3fc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 225, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 233, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 185, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 169, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input0

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[169]  MMIO=[fdefd000-fdefd7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

device-mapper: 4.6.0-ioctl (2006-02-17) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00dc1000b134ea00]

ReiserFS: hda3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

eth0: r10001.03, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:16:17:4d:af:3b, IRQ 177

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

Driver version:1.03

Released date:2006/05/26

Link Status:Linked

Link Speed:100Mbps

Duplex mode:Full-Duplex

I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

IRQ:177

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8126 buckets, 65008 max) - 224 bytes per conntrack

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[drm] Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0

psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 2

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe2 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e062 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 42

input: Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device as /class/input/input2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

Freezing cpus ...

CPU 1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU1 is down

hci_usb 5-2:1.1: no suspend for driver hci_usb?

hci_usb 5-2:1.0: no suspend for driver hci_usb?

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.7 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.3 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.2 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.1 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1d.0 disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Back to C!

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:02.1 at offset 4 (was 0, writing fea80000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:02.1 at offset 1 (was 900000, writing 900007)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1b.0 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 8)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1b.0 at offset 1 (was 100006, writing 100002)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.0 at offset f (was 20100, writing 20105)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.0 at offset 3 (was 810000, writing 810008)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.0 at offset 1 (was 100107, writing 100507)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.1 at offset f (was 20200, writing 2020b)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.1 at offset 3 (was 810000, writing 810008)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.1 at offset 1 (was 100107, writing 100507)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.2 at offset f (was 20300, writing 2030a)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.2 at offset 7 (was f0, writing 200000f0)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.2 at offset 3 (was 810000, writing 810008)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1c.2 at offset 1 (was 100106, writing 100506)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

usb usb2: root hub lost power or was reset

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

usb usb5: root hub lost power or was reset

__tx_submit: hci0 tx submit failed urb f3be10d4 type 2 err -19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

usb usb1: root hub lost power or was reset

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1e.0 at offset f (was 20000, writing 200ff)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:1f.1 at offset 1 (was 2800005, writing 2880005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset f (was 100, writing 10b)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset c (was 1, writing fe0e0000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 6 (was 4, writing fe0ff004)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 4 (was 1, writing c801)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 8)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:04:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100000, writing 100007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset f (was 100, writing 10a)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 4 (was 0, writing fdfff000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 8)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:03:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100000, writing 100002)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.0 at offset f (was 100, writing 105)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.0 at offset 3 (was 800000, writing 804008)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.0 at offset 1 (was 2100017, writing 2180017)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.2 at offset f (was 1ff, writing 105)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.2 at offset 4 (was 0, writing fdefec00)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.2 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 4008)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.2 at offset 1 (was 4100000, writing 84100002)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.3 at offset f (was 1ff, writing 105)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.3 at offset 4 (was 0, writing fdeff000)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.3 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 4008)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:01:04.3 at offset 1 (was 4100000, writing 84100002)

pnp: Failed to activate device 00:04.

pnp: Failed to activate device 00:05.

__tx_submit: hci0 tx submit failed urb f7798e54 type 2 err -19

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 3

Thawing cpus ...

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

c011a15a

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

SMP 

Modules linked in: sha256 aes hci_usb i915 drm xt_state xt_tcpudp iptable_filter iptable_mangle iptable_nat ip_nat ip_conntrack ip_tables x_tables rfcomm rtc dm_crypt hidp l2cap bluetooth tun dm_mirror dm_mod sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c011a15a>]    Tainted: GF     VLI

EFLAGS: 00010046   (2.6.17-suspend2 #1) 

EIP is at __wake_up_common+0x10/0x4b

eax: 00000202   ebx: 00000001   ecx: 00000001   edx: 00000000

esi: 00000000   edi: c18e8e00   ebp: e3b82ec4   esp: e3b82eb4

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process depscan.sh (pid: 12354, threadinfo=e3b82000 task=f1a9f030)

Stack: 00000001 c18e8e00 00000000 00000001 e3b82ef4 c011a1bc c18e8e00 00000001 

       00000001 00000000 00000000 00000202 00000001 c18e8e00 ec91498c ec91498c 

       f22abd14 c016efca 00000000 00000008 f75b86c0 c016f134 ec91498c 00000000 

Call Trace:

 <c011a1bc> __wake_up+0x27/0x3b  <c016efca> pipe_release+0x58/0x8e

 <c016f134> pipe_write_release+0x1a/0x1e  <c0164ff6> __fput+0x81/0x12b

 <c0163c6d> filp_close+0x4c/0x55  <c0120978> close_files+0x4b/0x5b

 <c01209c5> put_files_struct+0x14/0x3c  <c01212eb> do_exit+0x1aa/0x367

 <c012153a> sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11  <c0102b8b> sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x79

Code: e8 8d 65 f4 5b 5e 5f 5d c3 55 89 e5 8b 45 08 8b 50 04 89 55 08 5d e9 8c e4 ff ff 55 89 e5 57 56 53 51 8b 7d 08 8b 5d 10 8b 57 04 <8b> 02 89 45 f0 8d 47 04 39 c2 74 27 8b 72 f4 8d 42 f4 ff 75 18 

EIP: [<c011a15a>] __wake_up_common+0x10/0x4b SS:ESP 0068:e3b82eb4

 <1>Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c04c5000 soft=c04bd000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.45 BogoMIPS (lpj=8000913)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

APIC error on CPU1: 00(40)

CPU1 is up

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8168B/8111B'.

eth0: r10001.03, the Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers at 0xc800, 00:16:17:4d:af:3b, IRQ 177

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter

Driver version:1.03

Released date:2006/05/26

Link Status:Linked

Link Speed:100Mbps

Duplex mode:Full-Duplex

I/O Base:0xC800(I/O port)

IRQ:177

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 43

input: Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device as /class/input/input3

input: Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device as /class/input/input4

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

Freezing cpus ...

CPU 1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

```

----------

## Sagi

I've got exactly the same. I own a MSI Megabook, equipped with a core 2 duo merom (so that might be different), but my log looks almost exactly the same.

Sometimes suspending works perfectly, but sometimes it doesn't, and I get the error as described above.

```
Freezing cpus ...

CPU.1 is now offline
```

(which results in having to switch the laptop off using the powerbutton, it does show unrecognized keys if I press them though.)

I have to determine if the use of my wireless connection has influence on the behavior while suspending to ram. I'll be following this thread closely while investigating myself.

Furthermore it might be related to the APIC error both of our systems throw.

Keep me up to date on your findings!

----------

